# So many Linux Version every month?



## toofan (Jun 28, 2008)

A strange question come to my mind that the people using linux thanks team digit for the ever version of Linux OS they provide. 
1. Do you people change ur OS every month?
2. If you do so, you have to formate the hard-drive each time. Means reinstalling all ur application and tweaks again and again.?
3. Don't u fed up of doing so? Why not to stick to one OS? for at least a year or So.

I use's the Linux only for testing purpose so that I can know what developments are made in the world of Linux. I install it in the Virtual Box?

I am quite satisfied with my XP experience which I only  reinstalled once.(as It helps me in gaming).

I want to have a permanent installation of Linux on my system. 
Which one to chose? I am quite confused.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 28, 2008)

Toofan you are right.
but agar wo linux nahi denge to dual layer dvd full kaise hogi?
BTW ubantoo is great.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 28, 2008)

Amir.php said:


> Toofan you are right.
> but agar wo linux nahi denge to dual layer dvd full kaise hogi?
> BTW ubantoo is great.



Its Ubuntu LOL. Yes Ubuntu is easiest linux distro as many say.

Download it here


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 28, 2008)

@FilledVoid , dude DO NOT start bashing a new member . he's just askin for some help ?

@toofan , you can start with Ubuntu or OpenSuse . two of the easiest and most supported distros out there .

you can get ubuntu from *www.ubuntu.com

while installing ubuntu , you have the option of resizing the windows partition so that you can have both linux and windows on your hdd .


----------



## iMav (Jun 28, 2008)

I'd suggest you to use Linux Mint as opposed to Ubuntu. Also I think aptOnCD can be used to restore your applications etc. FlyBack is another application that can be used to restore applications, I haven't tried it for restoring Gutsy apps on hardy, but I guess it can be done.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 28, 2008)

This question is going to lead another OS war, but still I will answer it.
I don't get fed up of changing OS every 2-3 months. On the contrary, we do not need to install any apps as Linux distro's comes packed with all the esential softwares like GIMP, Firefox, Evolution etc. Also I do not game a lot, so I am mostly on Linux. 

I like to keep my pc upgraded, so installing newer release is more of a pleasure than a headache.  

Also I thanks Digit, as I do not have a good net connection to download such big distros. If I had owned a fast net connection, then I would not have been dependent on Digit for Linux Distros.

Also I would like to ask you a few questions. I don't intend to do a war, but just as you asked, here is mine :

1) Don't you windows user get bored of the same old OS?
2) Don't you have to reinstall Windows every month to tackle virus issues and other problems?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2008)

The way Filledvoid and Cool G5 are going , I guess nobody here will miss Prakash Bhai anymore  You two have taken the mantle from him!!!

So many versions: Bcoz more and more new features are integrated/added to the Linux OS distros and they are upgraded/updated quite often. Hence, new releases of the respective distros are more frequent.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 28, 2008)

I have no intentions to start a war here but I am tempted to reply to the above questions mainly coz of question one.

*I am bored sick of the same old OS. In fact am bored sick of the very concept that everything is a file or a folder in the computer. I want a much much more interactive experience from computers. It should be like talking to a person, not like the storage chest of files and folders that we have always lived up. I want the computer to be like I ask something like i ask any other person, not having to click and type to get to a file. Since every OS relies on the  file folder architectural philosophy. I am bored of every OS. 
*
As for question 2 no I do not have to reinstall Windows on a monthly basis. Reasons are simple. I do not use an Administrator account, I use Firefox with AdBlocker and RIP and finally I do not go clicking any link without first looking in the status bar ,where the link leads to.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2008)

Most of us here are posting under the garb of "I dont want to start an OS war but...".
Is it not obvious? Such queries will lead to such "wars". 
If Mods are really serious about it then probably they should delete this kind of threads and warn the members.

EDIT: @kumar: Plz reply to the questions posed in the 1st post by toofan. Asking such questions and then expecting "sweet" answers from GNU/Linux users, is not fair.

I will take toofan's queries, genuinely believing that he is new to Linux world and doesnt know about AptonCD or making separate /home folder for saving the conf files.
Otherwise if he had asked these questions to get a response ,then he deserve it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 28, 2008)

I have made the actual reason of my posting here bold face.

As for Linux distro reinstallation.. That is a personal choice. Anyone who has enough free time, like college students and all can reinstall distros every day. It s all about having enough time., I used to do it but now that I have a job, I do not have time. So I use Windows.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 28, 2008)

To the thread starter,
It will be your choice to install a those many Linux version. 
My experience with Ubuntu is great as i had internet connection too.



Cool G5 said:


> 1) Don't you windows user get bored of the same old OS?
> 2) Don't you have to reinstall Windows every month to tackle virus issues and other problems?



1. Never. Whats so boring in using Windows, huh? Even the Linux distros have more or less the same functionalities...after all its Linux based. But I like using Linux too...its my personal choice.
2. I never reinstalled my XP since last 2 years. Its true Windows can be affected..but there are free antiviruses available. Also there are Linux Live CDs if the virus cannot be removed.   what problems?


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey FilledVoid..... 
your reply to toofan is objectionable...
Plzzz Dont repeat it...

I think you are working for digit...>> so that u are bashed toofan...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2008)

^Your observation should be pointed to the thread starter first. 
Fileedvoid has just replied the obvious.


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> ^Your observation should be pointed to the thread starter first.



What r u saying... ????? 

Toofan has some doublts and post his questions and experience in pubic forum..
What is wrong with him... 
if Filledvoid dont like to reply this thread, he should ignored the thread.. 
He has no right to insult other members even though he is senior... 

And last one.. Plzzzz Don't make any politics here as "Juniors"  & "Seniors"


----------



## Faun (Jun 28, 2008)

^^lolz
am editing wikipedia now


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 28, 2008)

Betruger said:


> Hey FilledVoid.....
> your reply to toofan is objectionable...
> Plzzz Dont repeat it...
> 
> I think you are working for digit...>> so that u are bashed toofan...



Whats so objectionable?
___________________

And here are few things I think i should say :
1.) You dont need to upgrade your distro every 6th month... If your current one works for you.. Stick to it.... I know people who are still using edgy.

2.) If you think Linux is time consuming DONT use it. Use windows instead. 

3.) Choose your distro carefully. Before installing linux check backup ur essaintial data. You must know what you are doing.

4.) 





			
				cool_g5 said:
			
		

> 1) Don't you windows user get bored of the same old OS?
> 2) Don't you have to reinstall Windows every month to tackle virus issues and other problems?


1.) This pissed me..  , Windows is an OS.. Linux is an OS. Both do their jobs well.. Dont start Bashing Windows wherever you see an opportunity. My answer to this is same as Kumarmohit's.

2.) No we dont have to. I am using my windows PC without any antivirus or forewall. No problem in last 6-7 month.  (I do use clamwin when I insert a pen drive though. But its no big deal)


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> He comes into the OSS section and tells him how he is satisifed about XP




As u are a senior, you should advise him to change the section...
Plzz Dont play with words to insulting others.. and behave like friends...


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2008)

I am clueless how has he insulted the member ? I am at a loss here.
Betruger, you are behaving like an over-protected parent


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 28, 2008)

Betruger said:


> As u are a senior, you should advise him to change the section...
> Plzz Dont play with words to insulting others.. and behave like friends...



HOW COME you think filled-void insulted him?

His answer was clear.
Stop acting like thread poster's dad...
And remember asking the right question in right section is IMP...


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello friends.. 
As we wont see in person.. plzzzzz forget our arguments... 

we will focus on threads...


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Its Ubuntu LOL. Yes Ubuntu is easiest linux distro as many say.



I would differ, OpenSuSE is still easier as in easy=GUI driven.



toofan_nainital said:


> A strange question come to my mind that the people using linux thanks team digit for the ever version of Linux OS they provide.
> 1. Do you people change ur OS every month?
> 2. If you do so, you have to formate the hard-drive each time. Means reinstalling all ur application and tweaks again and again.?
> 3. Don't u fed up of doing so? Why not to stick to one OS? for at least a year or So.



Distros are updated every six months to a year, each has it's own life cycle. Now as long as the company is giving you security patches you are under no compulsion to upgrade. For example, Open SuSE 10.3 is quite good even now, so I would not compulsorily recommend users to upgrade to OpenSuSE 11.0, until such time comes that Novell stops support for 10.3.
On the other hand, I find Ubuntu 8.04 far better than it's earlier three predecessors, and so I am using that now. Also this release is a Long Term Support (LTS) release which means Canonical, the company, will support it with updates for three years. To make a long story short, if you install Ubuntu 8.04 today you have no headaches for quite some time.
Ubuntu is far lighter on the system resources than SuSE, but uses command line for a few tasks. OpenSuSE is almost completely GUI driven with an option to use command line if you so require. See this post
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=871189

Now the only reason why I did not write one for Ubuntu is that I found these too cumbersome
*help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
*www.ubuntux.org/how-to-install-broadband-adsl-pppoe-client-rp-pppoe
I tried the roaring penguin pppoe dialer, it roared alright but I couldn't browse :S

Now you decide


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 28, 2008)

> Hello friends..
> As we wont see in person.. plzzzzz forget our arguments...
> 
> we will focus on threads...



You could have thought of that when you started to post in here in the first place. Since you have taken the time to portay me as some FOSS terrorist let me do the honors and delete all of my posts from this thread.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 28, 2008)

Mandriva for newbie, Ubuntu for entusiast , OpenSUSE for High End.. Arch for G33ks


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> You could have thought of that when you started to post in here in the first place. Since you have taken the time to portay me as some FOSS terrorist let me do the honors and delete all of my posts from this thread.



oh...
plz forget everything.. 
we will meet in new thread as friends..


----------



## adi007 (Jun 28, 2008)

Use knoppix...
Yup i am right..use it u will never forget it...AFAIK it releases new version only after one year and yes it is good and stable

Mandriva is also good...i still remember it was my first linux distro which played mp3 files...(i was n00b then(even now i am ) didn't knew why multimedia files are not playable in many distro's )

Sabayon linux is also like Opensuse
BTW Ubuntu Ultimate Edition is also nice
MEPIS is too Ok..

Lol i think i suggested a lot of distros but i love trying all the distro's 

UPDATE: I forgot to suggest my all time favorite
PC Linux OS


----------



## toofan (Jun 28, 2008)

FilleVoid, 
it seems my simple questions have just hit(*unintentionally*) your some insecurities. I never said that anything wrong about Linux. I just pointed that why people thanks team digit for every Linux they provide. It is not possible for anyone to just keep installing and uninstalling OS. If you do so then when do you get time to do your real activities for which you have buyed you machine. I hope its just not for testing the OS.
One need to have one fixed OS to work with. that is what I meant in that post.
I want to use linux. I had installed it also but what i found is that it take a lot of time in booting. and for applications you have to search nd search. that may be because I am not used to using Linux.
Every month there are numbers of updated versions. How can one decide ( a newbie) which one is good.
Answers to some other questions.

1.How can one be bored of using an operating system. This question is only applicable to those who don't have some work to do on computer.Only he can be bored of same things every time. OS is for completing ur jobs in less time with great ease.
2. If any one know how to use windows he knows how to tackle with viruses. inspite of anti viruses and etc there are many ways to disinfect your infected computer. Thats why I have only once in 5 years reinstalled my XP and still it runs at a blazing speed.

Rest issues will be cleared soon as I and you all get time.

Thanks for ur support and suggestions members.

Vimal Joshi
Nainital


----------



## Rahim (Jun 28, 2008)

NucleusKore has clarified that you dont need to upgrade if you dont want to.
If you have a separate /home partition then installing new Linux distro is a breeze and it preserves all your settings and i dont have to download many appz as distros comes pre-packed with them!!!!


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 28, 2008)

> it seems my simple questions have just hit(unintentionally) your some insecurities



Lol my insecurities. If thats what you believe then whatever floats your boat. I have little time to quarrel with the likes of you. 



> 1.How can one be bored of using an operating system. This question is only applicable to those who don't have some work to do on computer.Only he can be bored of same things every time. OS is for completing ur jobs in less time with great ease.
> 2. If any one know how to use windows he knows how to tackle with viruses. inspite of anti viruses and etc there are many ways to disinfect your infected computer. Thats why I have only once in 5 years reinstalled my XP and still it runs at a blazing speed.



Can no one still see that he is still trying to compare Linux with Windows all over again? Personally I'm quite sick and tired of this. No one here is going to argue with you over proving that Windows is better than Linux or vice versa. 

Anyway to be frank I only find your questions flamebait which some of the others seem to entertain. If you have a sincere Linux doubt ask it and stop querying why you want to install it over Windows XP.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 28, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> NucleusKore has clarified that you dont need to upgrade if you dont want to.
> If you have a separate /home partition then installing new Linux distro is a breeze and it preserves all your settings and i dont have to download many appz as distros comes pre-packed with them!!!!



+1 for a separate home partition. You can use it with any distro even if you switch.



FilledVoid said:


> Can no one still see that he is still trying to compare Linux with Windows all over again? Personally I'm quite sick and tired of this. No one here is going to argue with you over proving that Windows is better than Linux or vice versa.



I really don't blame him  I ALWAYS used to compare Linux with XP when I first tried to make the switch. It took me quite some time (more than a year) to realize that Linux is just different in most respects, and that one has to just accept this.

Let's leave everything at this, appears to have been some misunderstanding among members here. As for you, Betruger, if you have a problem with any members' posts/language just PM a moderator. Don't say it upfront, it makes matters worse. If the moderator(s) do not take any action there can be only one of two possibilities:
1. Everything's fine
2. There's somethign wrong with your perception


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> +1 for a separate home partition. You can use it with any distro even if you switch.


Could you explain this part in a simpler manner. Thank you.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

> Could you explain this part in a simpler manner. Thank you.



The benefit of a seperate home partition is numerous. 

1. All your program user oriented settings are saved here. 
2. You can leave your partiton as is and install a new distro and pretty much everythign is going to be the same I believe. Example your chat preferences , your email, icons , fonts etc. 
3. You can easily back it all up.



> I really don't blame him  I ALWAYS used to compare Linux with XP when I first tried to make the switch. It took me quite some time (more than a year) to realize that Linux is just different in most respects, and that one has to just accept this.



I guess that could be fair but somehow I still see this ending up as a WIndows / Linux thread. Anyway to the ops questions.

For someone to recommend you a distro you need to explain the following. 

*Before you ask for a Distro *

*What is your purpose ? *
Are you looking to just casually play around with it here and there? If so why install? Why not just use a Linux Live CD. No changes are made to your Win system and you get to goof around in Linux as well. 

*What is your system configuration?*
We don't know if you have a C2Q or if you have a P533 for that matter. If I were to suggest you OpenSuse / Ubuntu / Mint you would be very angry at the results. If I were to ask you to install NimbleX on a C2Q with 4 Gb memory again it would be rathe silly because you could easily install some of the most heavier distros. 

*What is your intent?*
Are you doing this for Office work, Entertainment, learn Linux. Mandriva and Ubuntu sort of have a way of giving GUIS for every single task there is. Hell I  didn't even know how to create a user using CLI till I used Arch. that said if you don't want to use CLI why would I ask you to install Arch. You would scream bloody murder and chase me with a pitchfork. 

*How far are you willing to go and whats your experience level?*
Trust me when i say Gentoo is not for beginners. Also trust me when I say that Linux Hardcore folks would set me on fire if I told them to install Ubuntu. The main question is how far are you willing to go. it took me a well one day to configure Arch. Are you willing to go that far. or do you want a ready made distro. 

From my view these are the main questions to ask and answer in your post when you ask for a distro. 

Anyway just my two cents .


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Whats so objectionable?
> ___________________
> 
> And here are few things I think i should say :
> 1.) You dont need to upgrade your distro every 6th month... If your current one works for you.. Stick to it.... I know people who are still using edgy.


Or use rolling releases and only upgrade the needed components as and when you like.


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

I mean how do you set a separate home directory, where is that achieved that from? Also, does this mean that if I have Hardy & I have this separate Home folder, I can install Mint or the next version and still have my settings etc.?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

> I mean how do you set a separate home directory, where is that achieved that from? Also, does this mean that if I have Hardy & I have this separate Home folder, I can install Mint or the next version and still have my settings etc.?



You can partition your drive with a seperate home directory during the install procedure. And yes as long as you install the same programs I believe it will work. You might run into an error stating that your home partiton needs to be set so that you can only read it . But thats fixed easily.


----------



## iMav (Jun 29, 2008)

^^ Hmmm, will try it sometime and ask.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 29, 2008)

@iMav..Even if you have located your home partition in your root (/), you can easily make another ext3 partition outside your / partition in your PC and migrate it there. I've tried it, it works, please read this
*www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/

Using this I managed to copy all Ubuntu home files to SuSE home partition and then made that partition the /home of Ubuntu. Off course i removed SuSE from my system.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

> @iMav..Even if you have located your home partition in your root (/), you can easily make another ext3 partition outside your / partition in your PC and migrate it there. I've tried it, it works, please read this



If you already have your home folder on your root drive then adapt to this. Otherwise when installing choosing a /home partiton makes tasks easier as you don't have to create another partiton for it or migrate later.


----------



## toofan (Jun 29, 2008)

Dear dear{FilledVoid}


> Can no one still see that he is still trying to compare Linux with Windows all over again? Personally I'm quite sick and tired of this. No one here is going to argue with you over proving that Windows is better than Linux or vice versa.
> 
> Anyway to be frank I only find your questions flamebait which some of the others seem to entertain. If you have a sincere Linux doubt ask it and stop querying why you want to install it over Windows XP.


Here again you misunderstood me. 
Is there any attitude problem with u?
I am not comparing. I am using windows from the starting and I know about windows. I just replied to the real facts to  CoolG5.





> Originally Posted by *Cool G5*                     *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/Blue/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _1) Don't you windows user get bored of the same old OS?
> 2) Don't you have to reinstall Windows every month to tackle virus issues and other problems?
> _





> A strange question come to my mind that the people using linux thanks team digit for the ever version of Linux OS they provide.
> 1. Do you people change ur OS every month?
> 2. If you do so, you have to formate the hard-drive each time. Means reinstalling all ur application and tweaks again and again.?
> 3. Don't u fed up of doing so? Why not to stick to one OS? for at least a year or So.


As I have said this is *the strange question* which is coming in my mind. I just asked to know what people really think about it and getting some help.

*But one thing for sure you looks a genius in Linux field. 
*so I am leaving my personal difference and asking some thing to You. Hope you will guide me.



FilledVoid said:


> I guess that could be fair but somehow I still see this ending up as a WIndows / Linux thread. Anyway to the ops questions.
> 
> For someone to recommend you a distro you need to explain the following.
> 
> ...


My intent is use Linux fully one day(after getting easy with it). But not today.


> *What is your system configuration?*
> We don't know if you have a C2Q or if you have a P533 for that matter. If I were to suggest you OpenSuse / Ubuntu / Mint you would be very angry at the results. If I were to ask you to install NimbleX on a C2Q with 4 Gb memory again it would be rathe silly because you could easily install some of the most heavier distros.


I own a light machine.
dual core, 1 gb ram 256mb vedio ram. Compaq machine.


> *What is your intent?*
> Are you doing this for Office work, Entertainment, learn Linux. Mandriva and Ubuntu sort of have a way of giving GUIS for every single task there is. Hell I didn't even know how to create a user using CLI till I used Arch. that said if you don't want to use CLI why would I ask you to install Arch. You would scream bloody murder and chase me with a pitchfork.


1. Learn Linux. 
2.I am learning PHP these days. So it could help me in Web designing.
3. Web surfing.
4. Ease of use(its optional if it comes in way of learning linux I will prefer leaving it.)
5. I like to join the open source community.


> *How far are you willing to go and whats your experience level?*
> Trust me when i say Gentoo is not for beginners. Also trust me when I say that Linux Hardcore folks would set me on fire if I told them to install Ubuntu. The main question is how far are you willing to go. it took me a well one day to configure Arch. Are you willing to go that far. or do you want a ready made distro.


I want a complete transfer from windows to Linux.(But I am not sure because I does a lot of gamming also.)

Please give all the tweaks and configurations In easy steps. I will ask you again if I hv some problems.

*Ok I just seen that You have  a Sticky thread!!! You a big gun boy. (And I think that this is the root directory  of your attitude problem.) It means I am really talking to a Genius. Don't you think you should sound a bit soft.
*Ok now its ur duty to make me something in the fields of Linux by guiding me.

Don't mind dear

Vimal joshi
Nainital


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 29, 2008)

> > 1. Do you people change ur OS every month?
> > 2. If you do so, you have to formate the hard-drive each time. Means reinstalling all ur application and tweaks again and again.?
> > 3. Don't u fed up of doing so? Why not to stick to one OS? for at least a year or So.



1. Well it none of one concern.. It depends on person to person .. If you don't wanna use many GNU OS then stay away use only one. Also Distribution major update are aft*er 6 Months ..*

2. No need to .. Its ones choice.. Btw you need to do all tweaking if you upgrade the same OS say Ubuntu 8.04 -> 8.10

3. Tell me don't people format their HDD when Virus attacks Windows.. How many fixed that virus? How many Indian have proper or Internet connection with updated Virus Definitions  / You need not to format again and again iof you upgrade the same GNU OS>.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 29, 2008)

iMav said:


> I mean how do you set a separate home directory, where is that achieved that from? Also, does this mean that if I have Hardy & I have this separate Home folder, I can install Mint or the next version and still have my settings etc.?


Yes you an. While installing any distro, under Partition Manager ,select a new partition and set its mount point to /home. Thats it.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 29, 2008)

> Here again you misunderstood me.
> Is there any attitude problem with u?
> I am not comparing. I am using windows from the starting and I know about windows. I just replied to the real facts to CoolG5.



Please do me a favor. Spare me the attitude talk. You hardly know me to make a judgement call about me. 



> But one thing for sure you looks a genius in Linux field.
> so I am leaving my personal difference and asking some thing to You. Hope you will guide me.


I'm not an expert in this field. Although I don't have a problem with you I surely don't support Windows XP comparisons with Linux on any thread unless the Topic is about the same. 


> My intent is use Linux fully one day(after getting easy with it). But not today.


I'm sorry but do you intend on using Linux just for one day or plan on moving to Linux hopefully one day? If it is for "one day" then use a Live CD anythign beyond that is a hassle. If you plan on moving to Linux eventually and make the swtich, then Read On. 


> I own a light machine.
> dual core, 1 gb ram 256mb vedio ram. Compaq machine.


Good, you have more than enough for any heavy distro. 


> 1. Learn Linux.


To learn Linux you can use any Linux Operating System at first and then casually move to the harder ones. , 


> 2.I am learning PHP these days. So it could help me in Web designing.


You can install what people refer to LAMP and play or fiddle with PHP as much as you want. Again if you plan on learning PHP I think you are referring to using Linux in the Long run so I would suggest a distro based on you Internet Connection. 


> 3. Web surfing.


As long as your Internet Connection works you can do this on any Distro. 


> 4. Ease of use(its optional if it comes in way of learning linux I will prefer leaving it.)


Unlike what most anti-Linux zealots say Linux isn't Rocket Science. Its quite easy to use. Provided you can get it installed on your system correctly. If you can't then you will have to probably resort to a compile, editing a couple of files etc. Thats not going to change and I'm pretty sure it  never will.


> 5. I like to join the open source community.


You don't have to install Linux to contribute to OSS. You could install Firefox , OpenOffice.org or the others and help them maintain it , develop solutions for it , find bugs, help folks in forums, documentation (I have started to learn this process in KDE). etc. Although you get a huge array of choices if you do install Linux.


> I want a complete transfer from windows to Linux.(But I am not sure because I does a lot of gamming also.)


Games is a weak point on Linux. Although there are tons of Workarounds or Software which let you run Win Games on it. 
Wine
Cedega
WIneDoors
PlayonLinux
Crossover Games

My experience tells me that the most supported games are the ones that sually have a huge fanbase for it. So if you play one of the common games like Call of Duty , Half -Life or Diablo you are in Luck. Otherwise if you are one of those who play rare games like Chessmaster X then you might run into problems getting the same to run.  That said I have run COD4 , Serious Sam and Diablo on my system flawlessly. To check if your game runs check the above products and see in their database if it is supported. Further more you may experience performance hits base don the game you run. Otherwise you could make your system a Dual Boot which is what most gamers do anyway. Or if you just want some games to play with there are alternatives like Urban Terror, Warsow, Wesnoth etc . 



> Please give all the tweaks and configurations
> In easy steps. I will ask you again if I hv some problems.


Not even possible. There are like millions of tips out there, listing them all out in this thread without knowing what you need is not practical. If you have a problem ona certain platform post it and some one if they know the answer might help out. 


> Ok I just seen that You have a Sticky thread!!! You a big gun boy. (And I think that this is the root directory of your attitude problem.) It means I am really talking to a Genius. Don't you think you should sound a bit soft.
> Ok now its ur duty to make me something in the fields of Linux by guiding me.


The sticky thread is not mine. I just recompiled it to put everyones post including some of the experts who used to frequent this forum in there. I would kill to see people like Gnurag posting more tidbits on Linux. Not to mention one of our in house experts not being available.  If there is a thread I know the answer for I definitely tend to contribute in anyway I can, its my way of contributing back to OSS. 

Please refrain on posting about me. I'm hardly in any mood to quantify my attitude in semantical terms.

As far as your distro is concerend my recommendation is this. 
If you have a good internet Connection then Mandriva or Ubuntu. I would have suggested openSuse but it seems that quite a few folks are having a problem with it and hence I would refrain from recommending it. I might be wrong but if you choose OpenSuse then check with NucleusKore he has been running that for ages now. If you don't have a Good Internet Connection then Mint is the way to go. 

That said the above is only my opinion and it may vary for multiple users. For further more info check out the stickies.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 29, 2008)

FIlledvoid, spare toofan with these long posts 
As suggested by him, Toofan you can safely go for Ubuntu Hardy or Mandriva. Looking at your specs openSUSE 11.0 will also be fine as it has Graphics-driven configuration Manager (YaST) for everything. You dont have to do CLI.

Why dont you dual-boot with XP & Linux? Best of both worlds !!! There would be no problem at all. You can shoose to boot into OS of your choice at Grub Menu.


----------



## mehulved (Jun 29, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> My intent is use Linux fully one day(after getting easy with it). But not today.
> I own a light machine.
> dual core, 1 gb ram 256mb vedio ram. Compaq machine.


That's way better than what I use and you call it light? This machine isn't anyway light for linux.


toofan_nainital said:


> 1. Learn Linux.


Start with a newbie friendly distro like Mandriva or Linux Mint or PCLinuxOS. And if you have good bandwidth you can go with ubuntu, too, since they have a really huge community.


toofan_nainital said:


> 2.I am learning PHP these days. So it could help me in Web designing.


This doesn't really matter. The tools are same on all supported OS's. So, your favourite editor, IDE, webserver, modules, et al will be available on windows as well as linux. Maybe you'll miss a few things like file permissions and stuff which is *nix specific but I dunno how much use do people make of it.


toofan_nainital said:


> 3. Web surfing.


Linux is always a better choice here as it is inherently more secure in this area but always follow the safety measures. If anything is on the net it is not totally secure.


toofan_nainital said:


> 4. Ease of use(its optional if it comes in way of learning linux I will prefer leaving it.)


That's a very ill-defined and varying term. I find it easier to type a command or two than make 100's of click to get a task done. That's ease of use for me. It may differ for you. Everything has it's learning curve, so does every OS but with Windows people don't realise cos they use it around for good amount of time. I learnt Linux way faster than I did with Windows but then I was hardly familiar with Windows either when I start. It's the unlearning that hinders people, I hardly had that and it's served me well with Linux and FreeBSD.


toofan_nainital said:


> 5. I like to join the open source community.


You're most welcome to join it. You're never pushed in, you just join in. You have to yourself become a part of it as you go along.


toofan_nainital said:


> I want a complete transfer from windows to Linux.(But I am not sure because I does a lot of gamming also.)


That's your own decision, no one can make it for you.


toofan_nainital said:


> Please give all the tweaks and configurations In easy steps. I will ask you again if I hv some problems.


There's no silver bullet to bite. Just keep using it to do your tasks, initially you may have problems but after a while you will get accustomed to it. There are books available in Market like Red Hat Bible, some books for Fedora, a couple for Ubuntu, which cover desktop usage and minimal command line usage. You may want to check those out to start with. Also, in the tutorials section Gigacore has started a thread containing links to various e-books some of them are really good.


----------



## toofan (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Filled Void for ur support. I m having a DVD  ubuntu 8.04 In my hand as I have a broadband 256 kbps connection.
I had decided to make my machine a dual boot. Hope there will be no problems. Tomorrow evening will be a right choice for it.
I like the language you used this time. Now U sound like a generous Master. And let forget the past dear.No more personal comments from me now onwards.

Mehulved(????) thanks to u too. I am cheking the Gegacore threads.

Any further Installation suggestions about Ubuntu are most welcome.


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Friends (one special one),

I have installed Fedora 9 as a dual booting. It was really a pain. But I liked installing it. It took full 6-7 hours as I was new to understand linux. But after that it worked great. Now i am spending much time on linux. I have some quaries

1. How to make a dialup connection for my bsnl broadband in linux.
2. Now I am not able to access other drives from Fedora. and vise versa. Is it possilble????? So that I can use the song and movie collection stored in my other drives. I formated my F drive as ext3.
3. At the time of installation i was not sure about anything. So i never make a swap space. Is this will help in anyway? If yes then can i still make it without reinstalling.

Questin 1 is most important.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Hello Friends (one special one),
> 
> I have installed Fedora 9 as a dual booting. It was really a pain. But I liked installing it. It took full 6-7 hours as I was new to understand linux. But after that it worked great. Now i am spending much time on linux. I have some quaries
> 
> ...


1. Why not setup router itself ? Btw other members will guide you well here.
2. ext3 are mounted by default. others can be easily.
post output of


> which ntfs-3g


3. If you have ample RAM (1 GB or greater) then there is no need for swap. And yes you can create a swap partition now.


----------



## Rahim (Aug 10, 2008)

You can use GParted Live CD to create a swap partition (512 MB is enough) and then edit /etc/fstab file in Fedora and make an entry for Swap


> /dev/sda*x* swap                 swap       defaults              0 0


Just change the sdax accordingly.
Check if ntfs-3g & ntfs-config are already installed from Package manager and then edit fstab files accordingly.

For your braodband query follow this How-To Configure DSL in Fedora Linux

And post the output of fdisk -l here (it reuiqres root privilege)


----------



## toofan (Aug 10, 2008)

@rahim & T-159 I understood how to do the DSL configuration. As you say swap space is not needed as I have 1 GB ram.
Now the second issue:

That How to access the other drives from linux? That I don't understand. Please clarify it and if U or anyone can tell me stepwise that would be a great help.


----------



## abhijangda (Aug 14, 2008)

Use fedora 9 its very good.


----------



## toofan (Aug 15, 2008)

I m using Fedora 9. and this time I am using the broad band from this os. Its good but what about my questions.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

Yup, just elaborate your problem. I was out of order for few days. Guess this section has gone cold *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/94.png


----------



## Rahim (Aug 15, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> @rahim & T-159 I understood how to do the DSL configuration. As you say swap space is not needed as I have 1 GB ram.
> Now the second issue:
> 
> That How to access the other drives from linux? That I don't understand. Please clarify it and if U or anyone can tell me stepwise that would be a great help.


You have to install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config from the package manager of the distro and if you want to mount them on bootup then edit /etc/fstab file and create mount-points.

This is my fstab file


> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380011A_5JVK3T6C-part8 swap                 swap       defaults              0 0
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3300631A_5NF118S9-part1 /                    ext3       acl,user_xattr        0 0
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST3300631A_5NF118S9-part4 /home                ext3       defaults              0 0
> /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_ST380011A_5JVK3T6C-part7 /media/arch          ext3       defaults              0 0
> ...



Partitions are mounted in Linux. My ntfs drives are mounted in /media/ folder.
SO create the desired folders in /media/ , say, /media/songs and then edit fstab files accordingly (see my fstab file)


----------



## nach (Aug 15, 2008)

ntfs-3g is by default installed in Fedora 9 and it mounts all drives automatically.
Btw maybe you are facing problem because of selinux.
Just disable it or keep it on permissive mode.
System - Administration- Selinux Management


----------



## toofan (Dec 7, 2008)

Friends Now I am moving from Fedora to Ubuntu 8.10 can any one tell me how to retain my xp as the first choice to load as this machine is used by other members also and they use XP. 
Same I did with Fedora but i forget now.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Just overwrite Ubuntu partition with F10


----------

